# Phrag Mem.Dick Clements



## potteryman (Jan 7, 2008)

Hi..could someone tell me if a Phrag Mem.Dick Clements likes to be set in a tray of water so the plant's "feet" are wet?..thanks...


----------



## Candace (Jan 7, 2008)

This one likes to be wet (besseae x sargentianum). I grow mine in s/h but yes, many people grow this one in trays of water to help keep up with it's watering requirements.


----------



## goldenrose (Jan 7, 2008)

I've done it both ways, it doesn't seem to make a difference to my plant, it's in bud now.


----------



## potteryman (Jan 7, 2008)

thanks....


----------



## NYEric (Jan 8, 2008)

Yay bess...Hey where's the picture? :sob:


----------



## potteryman (Jan 8, 2008)

Hi NYEric....no pic...not worth photographing yet....was a "bum deal" purchase on ebay...I didnt receive the plant pictured in the listing..raised hell...got a refund...but trying to nurse this thing back to health..has 4 new growths though...

I have a glaucophyllum X gardinerii that is growing like a weed here..4 maturing growths and noticed 5 small new growths starting to show...an ebay purchase from springwater orchids...can highly recommend their plants as very healthy...oops..am I allowed to mention vendor names in here?..oh well...am trying out the worm casting "tea" fertilize....seems to be working well...cheers....


----------



## goldenrose (Jan 9, 2008)

potteryman said:


> Hi NYEric........was a "bum deal" purchase on ebay...I didnt receive the plant pictured in the listing.......
> ...an ebay purchase from springwater orchids...can highly recommend their plants as very healthy...oops..am I allowed to mention vendor names in here?



MOST DEFINITELY!!! There is a thread floating around here that addresses just that! Springwater is a recommended vendor, quite a few of us have gotten plants from him!


----------



## NYEric (Jan 9, 2008)

Where do you get the worm castings?


----------



## goldenrose (Jan 9, 2008)

That should be easy - I've seen them at garden centers/nurseries, mail order.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 9, 2008)

Yes lots of those here. oke:


----------



## goldenrose (Jan 9, 2008)

GET OUT of the concrete jungle for a change, the FRESH air will do you good!
oh did I mention mail order? shall I do a search for you?


----------



## NYEric (Jan 9, 2008)

No thanx. I don't know how worm casting tea will do w/ my hydro method. Also I'm waiting to finish the Jungle Green fertilizer I got from Orchids Ltd.


----------



## potteryman (Jan 9, 2008)

I bought an 8 quart bag of worm castings at a local chain nursery for under 6 bucks...I put about 3 tablespoons in a gallon of r/o water, then allow it to "steep" for a day or so, then water as usual..I also strain it well, then put in a spray bottle and mist the leaves once a week...this method was recommended by orchidsman570, an Ebay vendor who says he uses only this fertilizer for his entire collection of plants....


----------



## potteryman (Jan 9, 2008)

just for clarity..the "bum" plant I mentioned in my earlier email was NOT from springwater orchids...


----------

